# quicken dll missing file



## zurowski (May 7, 2001)

I have been using quicken for over a year... now all of a sudden when i go to log in it gives me an error saying i am missing a dll file... IPROF32.DLL i can not find it in the server or the other networked drive on our system.. where did it go... is it a windows dll or a quicken dll.... 


thanks...
tj


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

zurowski,

It is the Intuit User Profile DLL.
Used by Quicken and probably other Intuit programs, like QuickBooks.
The file may have gotten damaged or maybe deleted when you uninstalled some other Intuit product (or perhaps we'll never know what happened).
Reinstall Quicken over the top of the existing program should put a new copy of the DLL in your \Windows\System folder.
Copying the file from another computer might run into a conflicting version problem.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## ChristineT (Dec 3, 2003)

The same problem for me, but I cannot reinstall since my program was pre-installed. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Christine,

You can copy the file from the Quicken folder on another computer. It appears to be the same version file for all versions of Intuit products. Or reply to my e-mail and I will send you a copy of the file.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

You can find it in the "Download Department" towards the bottom of this page: http://computer-help.com/dc2.htm

Gram


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Just to let anyone else know who has the same problem, and doesn't have another computer handy with Quicken on it:

I d/loaded and sent the dll from the ComputerHelp page (see above) to ChristineT, and she has confirmed that it works.

Gram


----------



## HeddaLora (Oct 24, 2003)

Here's another good place to find missing dll's:

Web Attack


----------



## MANTOINETTE (Jul 27, 2007)

oh... i think i now got it from that download site mentioned.. i hope it works.. thnx.


----------

